# Klunkerz: A Film About Mountain Bike History



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Movie Trailer





Klunker Intros





Buy yours today :thumbsup: 
https://www.klunkerz.com/


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=9639964


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

One of the few issues of that magazine that I own.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=9639964


Search FTMFW! :thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

DVD has not been available for months. WTF? Mine got all scratched up and I need another.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ericb49 said:


> Search FTMFW! :thumbsup:


Thats right b!tches!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> One of the few issues of that magazine that I own.


Its the only issue of that mag I own.


----------



## alwaystubed (Jun 14, 2010)

There is a torrent out there with it, not that I would advise getting it that way.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Black Mountain Cycles had some last time I checked. He even sent me one in Canada when Amazon wouldn't.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

Cheap from this ebay in Australia. Cheap post too. About $15 US all up. Just be aware of the "region" to play


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

We've got extra copies for sale. We purchased an extra box of them directly from Billy.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> DVD has not been available for months. WTF? Mine got all scratched up and I need another.


I hear that there is a big lawsuit in progress between some of the people in Klunkerz and that's why it's not so available now.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> I hear that there is a big lawsuit in progress between some of the people in Klunkerz and that's why it's not so available now.


I actually found a copy locally on craigslist. lucky me.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Ericmopar said:


> I hear that there is a big lawsuit in progress between some of the people in Klunkerz and that's why it's not so available now.


There are no issues between any of those portrayed. I don't speak for Bill Savage, but he was poorly treated by the company he signed with to distribute it, and that is the source of the friction that has limited supplies.


----------



## hiawatharider (Nov 12, 2005)

Please send me one First Flight, just let me know how much and consider it done. I would like to have it to tell the story of Klunking to my kids.

Thanks for chiming in to fill us in on the story Charlie. Legal issues really, really suck.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> There are no issues between any of those portrayed. I don't speak for Bill Savage, but he was poorly treated by the company he signed with to distribute it, and that is the source of the friction that has limited supplies.


That's cool. 
I heard the rumor through a third party and wasn't sure if it was even true, but you're "in the know" on things to do with the Marin crowd. 
Thanks for straitening things out.

Later, Eric.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Yep, Billy had some distribution issues which might make it difficult to find. We bought a box directly from Billy just so we would have some extra copies. They are @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ShopNew/Vintage/Literature.htm


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

I watched this the other day and really enjoyed it. Really made me want to buy a Breezer for some reason.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanx for the shopping link


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

metaljim said:


> I watched this the other day and really enjoyed it. Really made me want to buy a Breezer for some reason.


I saw one sitting in the Oakland airport the other day. Maybe you could buy that one.


----------



## magnetosphere (May 23, 2007)

Pimpride said:


> Movie Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I just noticed this thread after responding to your other one. Did you just get the internet or what? Let me help you out with some other sweet ass cycling movies so you don't have to start a thread about each one.

*Breaking Away *

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078902/

My own synopsis: Dude likes bikes. Dad hates giving refunds. An Italian cyclist with a frame pump is not your friend. Townies are not cooler than Cutters. Lets race around a high school track on bikes for hours in a relay.

*Quicksilver*

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091814/

My own synopsis: Kevin Bacon is the only person that can ride a fixed gear bike down stairs while coasting. Laurence Fishburne R.I.P. All fixie hipster kids want to be Kevin Bacon's character in real life.

*Joe Kid on a Stingray*

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454854/

My own synopsis: (Documentary) Kids in the 70's shredded way harder on way crappier bikes than we ever could today.

*RAD*

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091817/

My own synopsis: Cru Jones jumps over a brick wall and a dumpster at the same time. Becky from full house has more Flatland BMX skills that you could ever imagine, at a high school prom too boot. Cru Jones then pulls a back flip over a larger than life bowl of Kix cereal.

I think that is about it. So please try to lay off of the threads about movies that everyone except for you have seen and possibly memorized.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

magnetosphere said:


> I think that is about it. So please try to lay off of the threads about movies that everyone except for you have seen and possibly memorized.


Welcome to another episode of "Battle of the low post count newbies" ...


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Welcome to another episode of "Battle of the low post count newbies" ...


No Kidding.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Low Post Count Newbie chiming in just to heap a litte praise here instead:

I watched this the other day while at home sick with a little one and really got a kick out it. I moved to the East Bay around 85 as a young kid, and quickly discovered that my brother and I's big wheeled road bike and old bmx bikes had nothing on these new fangled mountain bikes. I only realized much later in life that the bikes we were lusting after (that I am now seeing frequent the Vintage section here) were fairly new inventions. The film and the old footage reminded me of the fun times and epic all day Mt Diablo adventures I had as a teenager living right next to the open space surrounding the mountain.

Realizing that at least one (are there more?) of the guys that brought us this sport posts here frequently was really cool. Thank you for being able to come together and share the adventures you guys had. Bravo to Wende Cragg and the others who never dumped all that footage and pictures too.


----------



## williamf777 (Feb 23, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Welcome to another episode of "Battle of the low post count newbies" ...





sxr-racer said:


> No Kidding.


Oh look it's Magnetosphere's alter ego with a join date that is before both you. My post count may not be that high but that is because I try to not pad my post count by posting mindless drivel.

I wasn't trying to start a war with the OP. I was merely trying to help him out in a sarcastic and maybe sort of funny way. But since you guys spend way too much time in front of the computer you do not have the ability to sense sarcasm.

I'm gonna go for a ride now.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

williamf777 said:


> Oh look it's Magnetosphere's alter ego with a join date that is before both you. My post count may not be that high but that is because I try to not pad my post count by posting mindless drivel.
> 
> *I wasn't trying to start a war with the OP. I was merely trying to help him out in a sarcastic and maybe sort of funny way. But since you guys spend way too much time in front of the computer you do not have the ability to sense sarcasm*.
> 
> I'm gonna go for a ride now.


Uh cletus, why you talking in past tense when you have not even posted in this thread????? U Make No Sense in this sensless world.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

sxr-racer said:


> Uh cletus, why you talking in past tense when you have not even posted in this thread????? U Make No Sense in this sensless world.


Seems to me like he's admitting to having two accounts.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

williamf777 said:


> I'm gonna go for a ride now.


Yeah, I think you need to ... you seem pretty uptight.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

I had hoped to have this mess cleared up by now and have more discs in circulation, but the saga continues. Sorry 'bout the delay. If you fly on the foreign airlines, check the in-flight listings. No domestic airlines have picked it up yet. It's also on T.V. everywhere but the U.S. Go figure. Have fun on the Appetite Seminar!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I got it on Netflix the other day


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

XJaredX said:


> I got it on Netflix the other day


cool, I just added it to my queue.


----------



## GoldenEraMTB (Aug 25, 2008)

First Flight said:


> Yep, Billy had some distribution issues which might make it difficult to find. We bought a box directly from Billy just so we would have some extra copies. They are @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ShopNew/Vintage/Literature.htm


not anymore


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just made a short run of discs. Hit me on the klunkerz site if you need some. Merry X-mas!


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I finally got to see Klunkerz last night (Netflix) and thoroughly enjoyed it. I grew up in the midwest in the 60's and learned to ride on a old balloon tire schwinn (probably from the 50s). Later moved up to a sting ray clone. Like many others, we sometimes rode on dirt trails but never imagined the possibilities. Unfortunately the 70's had me jumping on the 10-speed craze (cheap road bikes) and by '77 I had my drivers license and a car and didn't own or ride a bike again until 1993 when I got my 1st mtb. So I pretty much missed the birth of mountain biking (and even BMX) simply because I wasn't paying attention. 

Really nice job on the film. I was surprized at the amount of old footage in the film and very impressed with the speed those guys were carrying down Repack. May have to get my own copy when they become available again.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks. I just made some more discs. You can get 'em at www.klunkerz.com right now. 
Ride on!


----------

